# Proper way to hitch the cart and harness



## danielledwarf2 (May 13, 2009)

Hey all! I am located in an area where I dont have many people to assist me. I trained my donkey to pull and had to get a new harness and it is a bit different from what i was used to. I was wondering if people good post up close pictures of the neck strap to the breeching straps, shaft, etc. I want to make sure I am hooking this up correctly and fitting her correctly. If you could post or email that would be great! Thanks again all!! I can send pictures of my setup to show you, [email protected]


----------



## danielledwarf2 (May 14, 2009)

No replies yet, any help would be great!


----------



## Suzie (May 15, 2009)

Can you email me pics? I will try and help.

[email protected]


----------

